# More Benny Photos from today!



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Took Benny to a local park today! The bridges in the photos are cement made to look like wood--very cool and a great place to get some photos!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

very cool -- so does he pull the two of you or just one at a time?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awesome pics!!! Those bridges look very realistic...  

Benny is such a lucky guy to have you, he always looks so eager to please his mommy :hug:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

StaceyRoop said:


> very cool -- so does he pull the two of you or just one at a time?


He only pulls one at a time. He could pull an average adult and a child together but I would not try to make him pull two adults. I'm sure he could though--he is very strong!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Wonderful pics and love that park! Once again.......I love that goat  ! He is the coolest goat, such a handsome goat!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks! We just love him!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Yes, he is very handsome!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So neat....love your pics and wow that is awesome cement work... :thumb:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I love everything about this. the goat, the costumes, the wagon. Great job on training your boy. This promotes a good image for our goaties. I have never driven a goat. (Only a dog sled team) But think it would be fun. Is Benny wearing a bit in his mouth??


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Dec 14, 2009)

Benny is such a gorgeous goat!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

peggy said:


> I love everything about this. the goat, the costumes, the wagon. Great job on training your boy. This promotes a good image for our goaties. I have never driven a goat. (Only a dog sled team) But think it would be fun. Is Benny wearing a bit in his mouth??


He is not wearing a bit in any of the pictures because we were just leading him with his halter that day. He does have a bridle with a bit that we use when we're actually drving him. A lot of goat bridles are made without a bit, but Benny definitely needs one as he can be headstrong sometimes--especially when he sees grape vines or apple trees! LOL!


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

How much would a cart like that cost?


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

I can tell you and Benny are soul mates. It's written all over your faces in the pics - all of which are wonderful! 

Deb Mc


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

Wow, what great pics!

That is awesome. It really is a complete picture with the costumes.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

TexasRanger said:


> How much would a cart like that cost?


If you know how to weld you could probably make one for almost nothing with scrap metal and wood. I think I paid about $100 for our cart.


----------

